# Negative Schufaauskunft



## stieglitz (21 Dezember 2005)

Ist vielleicht nicht besonderst originell dieses Spam-Mail. Aber augenscheinlich versuchen diese -Schimpfwort nach belieben einsetzen -,
noch im letzten Moment möglichst viel aus ihren 190 Nummern herauszuhohlen.



> BANKEN OHNE SCHUFA IN DEUTSCHLAND - Liste per Faxabruf: 019 08 *[...]**
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



*[An markierten Stellen im Einverständnis mit dem User editiert - reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, immerhin handelt es sich um eine echte Nummer.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Dragonheart (21 Dezember 2005)

joo, hab ich auch bekommen. Die versuchens ja wirklich mit allen Mitteln.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Dezember 2005)

> Es gibt sehr viele Banken und Sparkassen sowie Volks- und Raiffeisenbanken, die der Schufa nicht angeschlossen sind.


Diese Aussage ist übrigens ausgemachter Blödsinn. Ohne Schufa keine Kleinkredite!


----------

